# Scalextric vs. NINCO



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Regarding the comments suggesting NINCO cars have a super advantage over Scaley cars in another topic, I found the following on Pendleslot's website:

http://www.pendleslotracing.co.uk/html/body_car_tuning_-_part_1.htm



> Scalextric/Hornby cars have faster motors than the Ninco or SCX cars, so they are quicker down the straights and they are becoming more popular at DSCC. They demand more concentration to get the braking right due to their higher speed, and they are slower round the corners as their tyres are not as soft, but on balance I believe they are quicker than the Ninco & SCX cars.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Replace the tires with Slot.it P3 tires and Scalextric cars run nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

That is really interesting that the article says that Scalextrics have faster motor than NINCO's. VERY interesting. Must have been back in the day with the N1's or something. I have a NINCO Takata GTS car that has an N5 anglewinder setup and that thing flies! Way faster than any of my Scalextric cars.

Tires would definitely make some difference as FastMann points out, but where we race, we are not allowed to swap out our tires unless we replace them with exactly what came with the car or an approved close replica. The whole idea is to keep the car as original as possible and drive the car the way it was built. There is a definite distinction when you do that.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yep i just got a scalectrix set the tri oval nas car one, and there wicked fast! i can actully drift


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

On the typical short to medium straights that most of us run on, I agree the NINCOs are very, very good. But the person that posted that races with a group that runs on a track with very long straights and high voltage. Under those circumstances the Scaleys can beat the NINCOs down those long straights due to their higher RPMs. What confuses some people is the fact that the Scaley motor is rated at 12V and the NINCO motors are rated at 14.8V. When you run a Scaley at 14.8V it puts out more RPMs than the NINCO, but not as much torque. That's the reason he made the comment about the NINCOs having the advantage in the twisty sections.


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

PD2 said:


> That is really interesting that the article says that Scalextrics have faster motor than NINCO's. VERY interesting. Must have been back in the day with the N1's or something. I have a NINCO Takata GTS car that has an N5 anglewinder setup and that thing flies! Way faster than any of my Scalextric cars.
> 
> Tires would definitely make some difference as FastMann points out, but where we race, we are not allowed to swap out our tires unless we replace them with exactly what came with the car or an approved close replica. The whole idea is to keep the car as original as possible and drive the car the way it was built. There is a definite distinction when you do that.
> 
> PD2:thumbsup:


Why do you do that? Everyone knows there's a big difference between Scalextric and Ninco and Slotit tires, even on the stock cars.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

FastMann said:


> Why do you do that? Everyone knows there's a big difference between Scalextric and Ninco and Slotit tires, even on the stock cars.


Trust me, I totally agree! Our local track does that mainly to keep the guys who are, let's say way more advanced, from always winning the races. It keeps all of the cars stock so there is no question as to what a car may have and on top of that, more various cars get used trying to find the one that is best suited for our routed track at the shop.

Now, I won't lie to you. It has become clear which cars dominate the track - NINCO's for running F1 and GTS; Slot.It for running LeMans; and the only one in NASCAR is Scalextric. Every now and then we have some that will try to run different cars, but those seem to be the dominate players and winners.

As I said, its mainly the track rules for the beginners or bottom two classes. When you get to the Master's classes then you can start tweaking, but even that has limits to which tires, motors, etc. you can do.

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Ah, we're running on Scalextric Sport track with open magnets and tires, that's a bit different from routed wood and stock tires. Right now everyone's got NINCOs in GT, Slot.it's in Prototypes, Scaleys in Porsche, GB Tracks for trucks, Scaleys for F1s, and a combo of Scaleys and SCX's in NASCAR (the SCX cars are new so people are still figuring them out). Changing tires and magnets alone helps a lot.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Judging by what has been discussed on this thread and the other you refer to, is the Hobby Planet track a short/medium track or a long fast track? Once you have answered that then you can make an assumption as to whether or not the Ninco or Scaley has the advantage. Of course, the track configuration will be subject to opinion... Good conversation...


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

smokinHOs said:


> Judging by what has been discussed on this thread and the other you refer to, is the Hobby Planet track a short/medium track or a long fast track? Once you have answered that then you can make an assumption as to whether or not the Ninco or Scaley has the advantage. Of course, the track configuration will be subject to opinion... Good conversation...


You have a good point there. I'd have to say it's something in between. It's fast, but the straights are relatively short due to space constraints. The multiple turns, some of them with increasing(?) radius, and the loop-like section, tend to slow the cars down a bit. It's sort of a trade-off, in the middle, but probably without the long sections that grant a benefit to cars with more RPM but less torque (Scaleys). However, with the lengthening of the track and the addition of a banked section, that could change.


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

I totally agree.. There is one section that you can get up to speed with the scaleys, but other than that you have a couple short shoots that don't allow enough space to wind out the motors. Lenghtening the track would give higher RPM motors a shot at top speed, and perhaps a banked turn would keep speeds up...

However- currently I would say the track has a great rhythm in which torque is more important than top speed. The middle lanes carry speed pretty good, but the gutter is tough in the corners. The outside lane can be pretty fast too..

All in all- if it was an HO layout on that size table, you would see some cars wind out, but with the 1/32nd scale cars, a gear change might be the only thing to get the Scaleys to pull off the corners like the Nincos. Either way the track is great, and the cars are fast. If someone planned to race in the class in question, the driver should do their homework and buy a car accoridingly. But like I said before- typically people will want whatever is winning...


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

smokinHOs said:


> I totally agree.. There is one section that you can get up to speed with the scaleys, but other than that you have a couple short shoots that don't allow enough space to wind out the motors. Lenghtening the track would give higher RPM motors a shot at top speed, and perhaps a banked turn would keep speeds up...
> 
> However- currently I would say the track has a great rhythm in which torque is more important than top speed. The middle lanes carry speed pretty good, but the gutter is tough in the corners. The outside lane can be pretty fast too..
> 
> All in all- if it was an HO layout on that size table, you would see some cars wind out, but with the 1/32nd scale cars, a gear change might be the only thing to get the Scaleys to pull off the corners like the Nincos. Either way the track is great, and the cars are fast. If someone planned to race in the class in question, the driver should do their homework and buy a car accoridingly. But like I said before- typically people will want whatever is winning...


I really do like the feel of the track, the design of it. I like the inside lane because of the tight turns, they really make you work the car. The ouside lane can be really fast if you work it right, but if you're not careful a lot of cars will fly off in the loop or, when someone takes too much speed around the hairpin, pop up sideways. Get it just right, though, and you can easily keep up with the shorter lanes. The middle lanes are definitely easiest though. I started practicing on the inside as much as possible because if you can navigate that, you can navigate any of them!

It'll be worth checking out a gearing change, a 9t or 10t pinion could do the trick. If that makes the cars seem closer for people, then it'd probably be worth allowing that one exception for the sake of sporting racing. The Scaleys are currently 11:36, the NINCOs are 12:32.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Interesting note to add to this. Last night I was wondering how much the new FLY Corvette (10th anniv. I think?) that JP had gotten weighs. We checked it out on the magnet marshal, 78g. I was suprised it only weighed that much, but I figured, what the heck, let's check the NINCO car. So we put his NINCO Supra on there and it weighed in at 88g. That's only 12g lighter than the average of Scaley's Touring cars, and 5g heavier than the Ford GT. Definitely interesting news for me.

To put these weights in further perspective, from the Scaley catalogue (and my memory ):
Ferrari F1: 62g
Williams F1: 65g
Renault F1: 78g
McClaren F1: 78g


----------

